# Leistungsberechnung / maximaler Verbrauch einer Maschine



## ?ESEIL? (29 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Leistungsberechnung / maximaler Verbrauch einer Maschine.
Und zwar möchte ein Kollege wissen was die Maschine denn maximal verbrauchen kann (Strom, Wasser, Luft)
Für Wasser und Luft kann ich die maximalen Durchflussmengen pro Stunde angeben.
Beim Strom bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll / muß.
1. Ich habe Verbraucher in der Maschine mit insgesamt 20KW - ist mein maximaler Verbrauch dann automatisch 20KW/h?
2. Ich habe mal mit einem Zangen_ampèremeter die einzelnen 3 Stränge der Zuleitung gemessen - bringt mir das was und wenn ja wie?
3. Es ist ein Hauptschalter mit 63A verbaut, kann ich dann somit einfach vom maximum ausgehen? Quasi 1,73*230*63 oder 1,73*400*63?

Wäre echt toll wenn mir einer auf die Sprünge helfen könnte wie das normalerweise in der Praxis gehandhabt wird!

Vielen dank euch schonmal im voraus. 

_


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2013)

Vom der Größe des Hauptschalters auf den Verbrauch zu schließen bringt nicht viel.
Wenn du deine 20KW hast kannst du doch ganz prima rechnen, wenn diese wirklich
permanent gefordert werden.


----------



## ?ESEIL? (29 August 2013)

Denke ich auch dass das nicht viel bringt, aber ich habe einfach mal alles aufgeschrieben was mir so in den Sinn gekommen ist.
Laut Konstrukteur hat die Maschine immer zwischen 18 und 20 KW die gefordert werden.
Könnte ich mir das nicht über den Strom ausrechnen den das Zangenamperemeter anzeigt, nur wie bei Drehstrom?


----------



## defender882001 (2 September 2013)

Wenn du die Ströme mit dem Zangenmultimeter gemessen hast kannst du die Leistungen berechnen. Den ausschlaggebend ist ja die Schein - und nicht die Wirkleistung (also auch die Energieverluste mit berücksichtigt). Der größte Stromfluss über eine gewisse Dauer (vielleicht 1-2 min wenn die Maschine im AUTO - Betrieb läuft bsw.)der jeweiligen Phase wird gemessen, weil die Belastung ja nicht permanent symetrisch sein muss und schwanken kann, und diese nimmst du dann als Berechnungsgrundlage. Natürlich ist das nicht Supergenau aber als Richtwert durchaus ausreichend.
Dein Hauptschalter so groß ausgelegt damit bei eventuellem Fehlverhalten (bsw. Kurzschlüsse ...) in der Anlage dieser auch dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## ?ESEIL? (3 September 2013)

Hi,

und mit welcher Formel kann ich das dann ausrechen?
Kannst du mir das vielleicht anhand eines Beispiels zeigen?

Danke!


----------



## Toki0604 (3 September 2013)

Hi Eseil,

wir hatten mal eine ähnliche Anforderung. Es wurden neue NSHV gebaut und wir sollten solche Angaben zu allen Maschinen machen.
Hauptschalter 63A, im Schaltplan steht 50KW, Zangenamperemeter dran und gemessen. Alles unterschiedlich...
Was tun? Dann haben wir versucht einen Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor der einzelnen Stromabnehmer zu erstellen...(Klappt nur bedingt und mit massivem Zeitaufwand)
Schlußendlich haben wir eine Elektrofirma mit entsprechendem Equipment gebeten ein Meßgerät mit Schreiber an die Zuleitungen zu hängen.
Nach einer kompletten Produktionsschicht wurde das ausgewertet und plus 10% kamen keine 10KW Nennverbrauch in der Spitze heraus...
Danach haben wir alles ausgelegt und keine Probleme bekommen (inkl. Wärmebildaufnahmen der Verteilungen für den Versicherer).
Finde das war ordentlich + nachvollziehbar, realitätsnah und sicher. 
Wenn ihr mit einer Firma zusammen arbeitet die solche Meßgeräte hat, dann ist der Kostenaufwand gegen Null. 
Nur klappt das nicht von jetzt auf gleich und aus dem Büro heraus!
Aber wenn ich diese Maschine nicht aus dem FF kenne und alles im Detail berechnen kann, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Variante
der meßtechnischen Lösung wählen (imho).

Gruß, Toki


----------



## defender882001 (4 September 2013)

Bei symetrischer Belastung des gesamten Drehstromnetzes ==> S(Wirkleistung+Scheinleistung)=Wurzel 3 * U * I
Bei Sternschaltung ==> U Strang = U Netz / Wurzel 3 ==> S Strang = U Strang * I Strang ==> S Gesamt = S Strang1+S Strang2 + S Strang3
Bei Dreieckschaltung ==> S Strang = U Netz / I Strang ==> S Gesamt = S Strang1+S Strang2 + S Strang3 
Es ist natürlich so das deine berechneten Werte und daher Deine tatsächliche Gesamtscheinleistung höher ist, als Sie tatsächlich in Wirklichkeit sind, das hat ja Toki (Gleichzeitigkeit) beschrieben. Aber um einen ungefähren Richtwert zu bekommen sollte dies genügen.
Es gäbe bei unsymetrischer Belastung noch die Möglichkeit mittels Zeigerbild den Gesamtstrom des Netzes grafisch zu ermitteln, und sich daraus die Gesamtleistung berechnen lässt.

http://www.etg-kurzschluss.de/_media/formelsammlungen/energie_antriebstechnik_drehstrom.pdf
Hier mal ne Quelle wo Du noch genauer schauen kannst und Dir das mit dem Zeigerbild mal anschauen kannst.


----------



## Beginner09 (5 September 2013)

Das würde also heißen dass wenn er mit dem Zangenamperemeter konstant je 10A bei Maximallast auf allen 3 Phasen misst:
Wurzel3*230V*10A = 1,73*230*10 = 3979 W

Also könnte er einen theoretischen Verbrauch von 3,98 KW/h angeben???


----------



## MSB (5 September 2013)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Das würde also heißen dass wenn er mit dem Zangenamperemeter konstant je 10A bei Maximallast auf allen 3 Phasen misst:
> Wurzel3*230V*10A = 1,73*230*10 = 3979 W
> 
> Also könnte er einen theoretischen Verbrauch von 3,98 KW/h angeben???



Da brings du jetzt aber was durcheinander ...

Entweder du rechnest konsequent mit Strangleistungen, also 230V * 10 A = 2300VA / Phase = 2300VA * 3 = 6,9 kVA
oder
Wurz3 * 400 * 10 = 6,9kVA

Selbst dann wäre das aber immer noch nur die Scheinleistung, wichtig für Sicherungen und ähnliches, hat aber immer noch eher wenig mit dem "Verbrauch" der Maschine zu tun,  dafür wäre dann noch der cos phi notwendig.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MrCrank (5 September 2013)

Tach ESEIL, 

also wenn ich die Aussage deines Kollegen richtig verstanden habe möchte er die maximale Stromaufnahme und damit Verbrauch wissen.
In der Regel hat eine Maschine die höhste Stromaufnahme im Einschaltmoment Aufgrund von Trägheitskräfte, Magnetisierungseffekten usw. .
Für diese komplexe Berechnung dient den Theoretiker die Integralrechnung. Die Frage ist jetzt wozu benötigt er die Stromaufnahme, mit welcher
Genauigkeit soll der Realwert ermittelt werden ? Wenn es nur der Querschnittsermittlung der Zuleitung oder dergleichen dient, reicht es für gewöhnlich
mit den Daten auf dem Typenschild zu arbeiten. Hierbei ist wie schon erwähnt zu berücksichtigen, dass meist die abgegebene Wirkleistung der Maschine
angegeben ist. Die Scheinleistung an der Zuleitung lässt sich so mit Hilfe des Wirkungsgrad (Eta) und dem Leistungfaktor(cos pi) berechnen.
Bei genauerer Hilfe bitte auch genauere Details  sprich was ist es für eine Maschine, Typenschilddaten, Schaltungsart, was genau soll ermittelt werden
und wie genau soll der Wert sein usw.  

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## ?ESEIL? (1 November 2013)

Hallo MrCrank,

also es handelt sich um eine Maschine die einen Hauptantrieb (9KW 16A) besitzt welcher unter Volllast 13A zieht (Anzeige am FU). 
Dazu kommt noch eine kleine Pumpe (0,6KW 1A) und ein Pusher (1,5KW 2,4A).
Somit ist auch schon alles an was im Automatikbertieb laufen kann und auch läuft.
Wir und der Kunde wollen nun wissen was die Anlage in diesem Fall maximal verbrauchen kann?
Quasi wie bei der Luft und beim Wasser.
Das ganze muss auch nicht 100% genau sein, der Kunde muss eben nur was eintragen um seine maximalen Energiekosten zu wissen.


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2013)

Hol irgendwoher einen simplen, gebrauchten Drehstromzähler (10-20€) und häng den ran.
Lass die Maschine ne definerte Zeit laufen und du hast deinen Verbrauch. Viel einfacher und günstiger geht es kaum.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MrCrank (1 November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

also wie Dieter schon sagt, die einfachere und kostengünstige Variante ist hier das Messen der Gesamtaufnahme an der Zuleitung.

Möchte man das ganze trotz des Aufwandes einfach nur theoretisch Überschlagen, müsste man noch wissen wie die Maschine arbeitet, 
ob sie z.B. ständig umpolarisiert werden muss (links-/rechtslauf) usw. . Vereinfacht man zuviel wird es wieder ungenau und man kann genauso
gut den Wert würfeln. 

Wenn du ein Zangenamperemeter besitzt kannst du auch den Strom unter Volllast pro Phase messen.
Sind die 3 Phasenströme nahezu identisch also symmetrisch, so entfällt bzw. vereinfacht sich die komplexe Wechselstromrechnung und
es reicht für die Scheinleistung :
S=3*Us*Is    Us=Außenleiterspannung einer Phase sprich 230V; Is= Stromaufnahme pro Phase
für die Abrechnung interessiert aber die Wirkleistung, denn diese wird bezahlt. Hängt nur die eine Maschine an der Zuleitung so ist der 
cos phi der Maschine gleich der der gesamten Anlage. Also:
P=3*Us*Is*cos phi

Gruß Matthias

P.S. einige FU´s haben Schnittstellen für die Leistungsmessung inkl. 4Q Messung oder lassen sich programmieren


----------



## ?ESEIL? (2 November 2013)

Hallo,

also die Anlage fähr einmal an und läuft dann im Normalfall eine Schicht (knapp 8 Stunden) durch.
Keine Umschaltung mit links/rechts oder derartiges.


----------



## MrCrank (8 November 2013)

Tach,

Dann kannst du mit der oben genannten Formel für P deine zu bezahlende Leistung überschlagen. Wichtig ist dabei den Strangstrom
der Zuleitung zu ermitteln, nicht den Gesamtstrom. Da du 3 Maschinen auf einer Zuleitung hast, setzt sich der cos phi natürlich 
auch aus den drei Anteilen der Maschinen zusammen. Zeichne dir am Besten ein Leistungsdreieck und ermittel die Resultierenden.
Dann kannste die Scheinleistungsanteile der einzelnen Motoren zusammen addieren und dein cos phi gesamt ermitteln. 
Nun kannst du einfach P= 3*230V*Is(Strangstrom via Zangenamperemeter)*cos phi gesamt, das sollte für deinen groben Überschlag 
ausreichen  

Gruß Matthias

P.S. Theorie und Praxis passen nur unter genauen Voraussetzungen zusammen


----------



## a.w.c.s (8 November 2013)

?ESEIL? schrieb:


> ... einen Hauptantrieb (9KW 16A) ..... eine kleine Pumpe (0,6KW 1A) und ein Pusher (1,5KW 2,4A)..


Damit hast du doch schon fast deine gewünschten Angaben. Wenn du die jeweiligen obigen (abgegebenen) Leistungen noch durch den Wirkungsgrad Eta (steht auf dem Typenschild) dividierst, hast du die aufgenommene Leistung.


----------



## a.w.c.s (8 November 2013)

?ESEIL? schrieb:


> ... einen Hauptantrieb (9KW 16A) ...eine kleine Pumpe (0,6KW 1A) und ein Pusher (1,5KW 2,4A)..


Damit hast du doch schon fast deine gewünschten Informationen. Wenn du die jeweiligen obigen Leistungen noch durch den Wirkungsgrad ETA (steht auf dem Typenschild) dividierst, hast du die aufgenommen Leistungen.


----------



## MrCrank (11 November 2013)

Tach die Herren,

leider liegt a.w.c.s hier nicht ganz richtig, denn der Nennstrom und die Nennleistung sind nur im Nennbetrieb gegeben. Deshalb stehen auf dem Typenschild auch nur Nenngrößen oder konstante Werte. Der Wirkungsgrad sagt nur aus wie viel von der elektrischen Leistung in mechanische umgewandelt wird, nicht aber wie viel max. Strom auftreten kann. Also wie oben schon erwähnt, möchtest Du errechnen wie viel Strom er max. ziehen kann, so musst du die Scheinleistung errechnen. Möchtest Du wissen was davon dem Kunden zur Last fällt, ist die Wirkleistung entscheidend. Die Abrechnung ist von Anbieter zu Anbieter jedoch unterschiedlich und kommt auch auf die Größe des Unternehmens an.


----------



## a.w.c.s (11 November 2013)

MrCrank schrieb:


> ... nicht aber wie viel max. Strom auftreten kann. Also wie oben schon erwähnt, möchtest Du errechnen wie viel Strom er max. ziehen kann, so musst du die Scheinleistung errechnen. ...


Wovon soll er die denn errechnen? Und den Strom wollte er auch nicht errechnen.
Aber da er sich nicht wieder gemeldet hat, scheint das Problem ja gelöst.


----------

